# Problems re-grouting shower tile



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

A few things could have caused this...

1) unclean joints, dust, grime, etc.
2) grout was improperly mixed...too much water makes it weak
3) grout was improperly installed...using a finger instead of doing it correctly with a grout float and sponges. This might cause the joint to not get properly packed.


----------



## plumcass (Sep 27, 2008)

*??????*

I'm not to sure but I thought sanded grout was for floors and wall grout on walls.
I should have google this before I replied. I'll leave it to you.

Portland cement based grouts
epoxy-based grouts
 furan resin grouts
Of these three, there are two basic types: sanded or non-sanded. Sanded grouts should be used when grout joints are 1/8" or larger. Non-sanded grouts should be used in a joint 1/8" or smaller. 
Sanded groutsgrout joints 1/8" or largerNon-Sanded groutsgrout joints 1/8" or smaller


----------



## detroitMi (Oct 18, 2008)

Hmm ,you must have done something wrong while doing the grout.Clean the joints well,then re-grout it ,(use a grout float) .Caulking is not a good idea


----------



## maryrepair (Oct 21, 2011)

*regrouting*

I too regrouted my shower and two years later its a mess again. Mine also began to deteriorate two weeks after I did it. Now I read the label on premixed sanded grout and it says not to use it in shower floors!!!!!!!!!! I am pulling out the old and using regular sanded NOT premixed grout this time and hoping for better results.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You never use pre mixed grout, it's an inferior product.
Sanded grout is for spaces larger then 1/8". Smaller spaces use unsanded grout.
Grouting a shower with you finger is a questionable technique. You could of had issues with spots drying next to new grout.
With grout, you get it in the spaces quickly and efficiently. The tool you use is a grout float.
The are so many issues with your install, it's hard not to suggest you remove it all and do it again using the correct material and the correct tools.
Check out the John Bridges forum. It specializes in tile. You need a thorough primer on the subject to eliminate future issues.


----------

